#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Реконструктивная буддология

## Андрей Волков

Есть такая наука, называется "реконструктивная археология". Это когда ученый не просто собирает и систематизирует артефакты, а пытается воссоздать образ жизни древних людей, воспроизводя их деятельность с помощью их же технологий и орудий труда.

Я подумал: а что если заново воссоздать Буддизм? Можно ли воспроизвести внутренний мир Сидарта Готамы, шаг за шагом, и мысль за мыслью? Можно ли озвучить Будда-Дхарму так, чтобы смысл первоисточников стал ясен любому современному человеку?

Так и получилась эта серия из 22х статей: "История возникновения Буддизма"
Читайте и просветляйтесь, дорогие Разумные Существа!

----------

Alexeiy (26.01.2013), Averin (27.01.2013), PampKin Head (29.01.2013), Yoshka (31.01.2013), Иван Денисов (27.01.2013)

----------


## Zom



----------

Фил (28.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

О, мамма мия, мы и в достоверных источниках и то плаваем пока :Smilie: 

Мне особенно понравились горные массивы.....

А так - уже есть такой фантастический писатель - Пелевин :Smilie:

----------

Пема Ванчук (28.01.2013)

----------


## Андрей Волков

> О, мамма мия, мы и в достоверных источниках и то плаваем пока
> 
> А так - уже есть такой фантастический писатель - Пелевин


Спасибо, убрал массивы и "фантастику" -- чтобы людей не смущать.
А вы попробуйте все-таки почитать. Не утонете -- так поплывете.

----------


## Won Soeng

Про таковость - больше всегопонравилось. В целом - поучительно. В каких-то моментах - склонен согласиться с Вашими выводами и идеями. Если заменить в этой истории Будду на Андрея Волкова, а обстоятельства древней Индии на обстоятельства современного Гейзерсбурга - получится прекрасный сценарий фильма о поисках истины в реконструировании движущих сил, сложившихся в то, что Андрей Волков увидел, как пробуждение Будды.

Вы неплохой сценарист, в Ваших текстах чувствуется и движение мысли, и эмоциональность. Персонажи живые, даже выраженные в несколько слов - не плоские, не скучные. 
По этому сценарию можно было бы поставить поучительную и добрую пьесу. Или даже снять художественный фильм.

Но финал останется открытым. Традиционные Буддисты разных традиций скажут - о, это не все. Это обычная философия, переименование одного на другое. Вы упустили трансцендентное, свели сверхмирские состояния к мирским. Это оттого, что Вы не вышли из круга мышления, не испытали на себе того, о чем пишете, как о глубоких терзаниях, запросто проскакивая эти тяжелейшие аскетические самоистязания. В общем, самые разные люди скажут - нет, это не то, во что мы верим, и почему следуем учению Будды.

Но учение Андрея Волкова способно заинтересовать немало людей. Вы сможете им просто (не претендуя на окончательную истину) объяснить немало терминов и определений Буддизма. 
Для первоначального приобщения к Буддизму это можно признать быстрым и глубоким методом. Лайт-Дхарма, это не так плохо, как многие думают. Так или иначе, многие учителя пишут свои комментарии, чтобы сделать Дхарму доступнее, хотя бы на первых шагах.

Скажите, кроме художественного смысла этого произведения, насколько Вы проникаете в смысл того, о чем написали?

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Про таковость - больше всегопонравилось. В целом - поучительно. В каких-то моментах - склонен согласиться с Вашими выводами и идеями. Если заменить в этой истории Будду на Андрея Волкова, а обстоятельства древней Индии на обстоятельства современного Гейзерсбурга - получится прекрасный сценарий фильма о поисках истины в реконструировании движущих сил, сложившихся в то, что Андрей Волков увидел, как пробуждение Будды.
> 
> Вы неплохой сценарист, в Ваших текстах чувствуется и движение мысли, и эмоциональность. Персонажи живые, даже выраженные в несколько слов - не плоские, не скучные. 
> По этому сценарию можно было бы поставить поучительную и добрую пьесу. Или даже снять художественный фильм.
> 
> Но финал останется открытым. Традиционные Буддисты разных традиций скажут - о, это не все. Это обычная философия, переименование одного на другое. Вы упустили трансцендентное, свели сверхмирские состояния к мирским. Это оттого, что Вы не вышли из круга мышления, не испытали на себе того, о чем пишете, как о глубоких терзаниях, запросто проскакивая эти тяжелейшие аскетические самоистязания. В общем, самые разные люди скажут - нет, это не то, во что мы верим, и почему следуем учению Будды.
> 
> Но учение Андрея Волкова способно заинтересовать немало людей. Вы сможете им просто (не претендуя на окончательную истину) объяснить немало терминов и определений Буддизма. 
> Для первоначального приобщения к Буддизму это можно признать быстрым и глубоким методом. Лайт-Дхарма, это не так плохо, как многие думают. Так или иначе, многие учителя пишут свои комментарии, чтобы сделать Дхарму доступнее, хотя бы на первых шагах.
> ...


Спасибо за добрые слова. Отвечу вам притчей. Однажды Лис предложил Коту немного лакомств, оставшихся у него от последнего визита в царские кладовые. Он дал ему дольку старого заплесневелого сыра, две-три ложки манной каши, пару кусочков обычной жареной картошки, тарелку белого риса, хороший кусок жареной говядины, а на десерт -- миндального мороженого с вишенкой. А Кот поел и говорит: спасибо, было очень вкусно, больше всего понравилось мясо, вот только скажи: кроме того, что ты мне дал, насколько ты проникаешь в царские кладовые?

----------


## Won Soeng

Стоило сразу отказаться от угощения.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013)

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Стоило сразу отказаться от угощения.


А вот это зря )) Будь на моем месте Будда, он ответил бы так:

Некоторые не верят в возможность достичь Просветления в этой жизни и не ищут Истинную Дхарму.
Некоторые мечтают достичь Просветления в этой жизни, но никогда не встречают Истинную Дхарму.
Некоторые встречают Истинную Дхарму, но, не веря в возможность достичь Просветления в этой жизни, проходят мимо.
А из тех, кто верят и встречают, большинство забывают на следующий день.
Всем остальным -- считай повезло! )))

----------


## Won Soeng

Ваши намерения серьезны, но Вы под подозрением. Тот, кто отведал лакомства из уважения и для знакомства, интересуется не ценой и ассортиментом, а тем, едите ли Вы что-то из этого сами, или только угощаете страждущих.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Я подумал: а что если заново воссоздать Буддизм? Можно ли воспроизвести внутренний мир Сидарта Готамы, шаг за шагом, и мысль за мыслью? Можно ли озвучить Будда-Дхарму так, чтобы смысл первоисточников стал ясен любому современному человеку?
> 
> Так и получилась эта серия статей: "История возникновения Буддизма"
> Читайте и просветляйтесь, дорогие Разумные Существа!


Дорогое разумное существо Андрей Волков! Вы считаете, что настолько глубоко постигли Дхарму, что можете воспроизвести мысли самого Будды Шакьямуни?!
Претенциозно!
Уже писал это, но повторюсь! Автор, если так хотите признания и славы, так для начала лучше тренируйтесь на кошках пишите не об основателях мировых религий или великих исторических персонажах.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Фил (28.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

И вообще, зачем воссоздавать что-то, что не утеряно?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Герман Гессе про Сиддхартху симпатичный роман написал....Может, не очень реконструктивно археологический, но за душу почти любого среднестатистического человека может взять :Smilie: 

Розенберга можно почитать - там многие исторические уже данного Буддой Учения аспекты затронуты
http://psylib.org.ua/books/rozeo02/index.htm

----------


## Averin

Пема, Вы должно быть прочитали не полностью? Роман в двадцати двух томах.


Андрей, спасибо, прочитал не отрываясь,  настоящий нектар для ума.

Не планируете продолжение? Можно и без особых философских изысков. Дальнейшая история намного подробней в суттах описана, было бы интересно почитать в такой художественной переработке, у Вас сочно получается.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ах, да, простите, - я не нажала на "Продолжение следует" :Smilie:  Андрей, Вы бы хоть сообщили там, что это надо делать - выделили бы цветным эти слова - могут оказаться такие, как я.

Ну, тогда стираю критику. Будет время - почитаю.

----------

Андрей Волков (28.01.2013)

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Дорогое разумное существо Андрей Волков! Вы считаете, что настолько глубоко постигли Дхарму, что можете воспроизвести мысли самого Будды Шакьямуни?!
> Претенциозно!
> Уже писал это, но повторюсь! Автор, если так хотите признания и славы, так для начала лучше тренируйтесь на кошках пишите не об основателях мировых религий или великих исторических персонажах.


Аурум, дружище, ну что же ты ))) Тут такое дело: у нас (у тебя, у меня) всегда есть выбор -- писать о кошках (и быть кошкой) или писать о Будде (и быть Буддой).
Ты мне напомнил такую историю, реально со мной произошедшую.

Как то, лет 10 назад, я и мой тогдашний учитель, Суфийский Мастер Латиф, гуляли по берегу огромной реки. Там когда-то раньше был пирс (причал для лодок), но теперь он весь пообветшал и развалился. Кажется Латиф хотел посмотреть, можно ли выкупить это место, отремонтировать и сделать там платную охраняемую лодочную стоянку. А может он просто так туда пришел... Он любил гулять по заброшеным местам... Был конец апреля или начало мая, короче тепло, погода прекрасная. Вот только одна проблема -- весь деревянный настил старого пирса был полностью обосран гусями -- не отдельные кучки, а почти сплошное 5 сантиметровое гамнопокрытие. Пытаясь находить островки между гамняшками, я все время отставал от Латифа. Минут через 20 я устал и говорю: "Пойдем отсюда. Так тут ужасно!". Латиф мне: "А ты подними голову ))" -- "Но я ведь тогда буду наступать в говно!" -- отвечаю я. А он тогда и говорит "А ты перестань волноваться о говне, смело шагай по нему, и наслаждайся свежим воздухом, голубым небом, текущей рекой, видом на город на другом берегу". Тогда-то я и понял ))))

У тебя есть выбор, брат Аурум. Упорно таращиться на мое "желание признания и славы" или поднять голову.

----------


## Аурум

Андрей, мы уже перешли на "ты"? Хорошо.
Ты публично размещаешь своё творчество и рекламируешь его на публичных форумах. И у тебя есть выбор: выслушивать мнения публики о твоём творчестве спокойно или пытаться в ответ ехидничать притчей в духе "я о говне не беспокоюсь".
А тщеславие тебе всё-таки не даёт покоя. Уже и здесь разместил рекламу своего произведения.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Фил (28.01.2013)

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Ваши намерения серьезны, но Вы под подозрением. Тот, кто отведал лакомства из уважения и для знакомства, интересуется не ценой и ассортиментом, а тем, едите ли Вы что-то из этого сами, или только угощаете страждущих.


BTR, правда огромное спасибо, что почитали. В наш век переполнения информацией, поверить какому-то человеку на форуме и потратить час своей жизни читая его письмо -- не каждый имеет настолько открытый ум, а кто имеет -- не всегда угадывает правильно, что читать, а что пропустить.

Отвечая на ваш прямой вопрос: образно говоря, картошки, мяса и мороженого ем много, а вот чистый рис в последнее время забросил. Вы правы, пора садиться на диету. Уже два месяца думаю: вот, допишу, тогда и в шкаф засяду. А ведь можно по часику каждый день...

----------

Won Soeng (27.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, правда огромное спасибо, что почитали. В наш век переполнения информацией, поверить какому-то человеку на форуме и потратить час своей жизни читая его письмо -- не каждый имеет настолько открытый ум, а кто имеет -- не всегда угадывает правильно, что читать, а что пропустить.
> 
> Отвечая на ваш прямой вопрос: образно говоря, картошки, мяса и мороженого ем много, а вот чистый рис в последнее время забросил. Вы правы, пора садиться на диету. Уже два месяца думаю: вот, допишу, тогда и в шкаф засяду. А ведь можно по часику каждый день...


Всегда приятно встретить доброго друга  :Smilie:  
Я за "по часику каждый день". Мы должны применять свой дзен повседневно, от момента к моменту. Сам грешу неформальностью, а ведь положение тела не менее важно положения ума. Давайте подтолкнем друг друга немножко к формальной практике  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Андрей, мы уже перешли на "ты"? Хорошо.
> Ты публично размещаешь своё творчество и рекламируешь его на публичных форумах. И у тебя есть выбор: выслушивать мнения публики о твоём творчестве спокойно или пытаться в ответ ехидничать притчей в духе "я о говне не беспокоюсь".
> А тщеславие тебе всё-таки не даёт покоя. Уже и здесь разместил рекламу своего произведения.


Вы правы. Назвался груздем - полезай в кузов. 
Однако, назваться груздем - нужна смелость. В нашем мире мало смелости. Хорошо так ответить, чтобы и ошибку показать, и смелость не убить. Ибо, самые внимательные суслики погибают от удара бампером (если помните этот анекдот)

----------


## Lanky

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0Op...it?hl=ru&pli=1

Может Вам лучше с Минаева начать ? 

Как то непривычно в тексте по истории буддизма натыкаться на слово "лохи".

----------


## Кузьмич

Круто. Андрей Волков наваял - а нам читать и ПРОСВЕТЛЯТЬСЯ  :Kiss: .
А безобидных диссидентов банят... 
   Why???
     ...Действительно, дичь. С самым твердым из мягких знаков (впрочем, Андрей уже исправил - растет!).

----------


## Андрей Волков

> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0Op...it?hl=ru&pli=1
> 
> Может Вам лучше с Минаева начать ? 
> 
> Как то непривычно в тексте по истории буддизма натыкаться на слово "лохи".


"Лох" это тот, кто игнорируя собственную интуицию и примеры умных людей, продолжает растрачивать жизнь по принципу "как-то перетерплю". Согласно этому определению, те кто упорно отказывались переезжать, несмотря на явное пересыхание Сарасвати, и есть типичные лохи.

Минаев похоже с 1-го Собора только начинает, а я вроде как жизнь Готамы описываю )))

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Круто. Андрей Волков наваял - а нам читать и ПРОСВЕТЛЯТЬСЯ .
> А безобидных диссидентов банят... 
>    Why???
>      ...Действительно, дичь. С самым твердым из мягких знаков (впрочем, Андрей уже исправил - растет!).


Настоящий диссидент -- это не тот кто на пол падает и ногами дрыгает, а тот кто безупречно но неудержимо борется с ортодоксальными заблуждениями, строя свою позицию на ценностях, которые традиция оспорить не может, и при этом не делает компромисов по принципиальным вопросам. Как говорил Бодхисаттва Егор Летов:

Слепой охотник стреляет наугад.
Разбилась чашка, значит не поймать и не измерить больше,
не поймать, и не понять.
Свят кто слышал отголосок,
Дважды свят, кто видел отраженье,
Стократно свят, у кого лежит в кармане то, что
Глазами не увидеть, мозгами не понять.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Есть такая наука, называется "реконструктивная археология". Это когда ученый не просто собирает и систематизирует артефакты, а пытается воссоздать образ жизни древних людей, воспроизводя их деятельность с помощью их же технологий и орудий труда.
> 
> Я подумал: а что если заново воссоздать Буддизм? Можно ли воспроизвести внутренний мир Сидарта Готамы, шаг за шагом, и мысль за мыслью? Можно ли озвучить Будда-Дхарму так, чтобы смысл первоисточников стал ясен любому современному человеку?
> 
> Так и получилась эта серия из 22х статей: "История возникновения Буддизма"
> Читайте и просветляйтесь, дорогие Разумные Существа!


Ну, не знаю. Как-то натянуто все очень. Высокоинтеллектуальные, философствующие бомжи... Какая-то неловкая, скособочившаяся фантастика  :Cool:  Мне больше понравилась версия Пятигорского в одной из его лекций, где он рассказывал, что отшельниками становились отнюдь не из отвергнутых, *а* от того, что все надоело в предсказуемой и устроеной жизни)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Настоящий диссидент -- это не тот кто на пол падает и ногами дрыгает, а тот кто безупречно но неудержимо борется с ортодоксальными заблуждениями, строя свою позицию на ценностях, которые традиция оспорить не может, и при этом не делает компромисов по принципиальным вопросам. Как говорил Бодхисаттва Егор Летов:
> 
> Слепой охотник стреляет наугад.
> Разбилась чашка, значит не поймать и не измерить больше,
> не поймать, и не понять.
> Свят кто слышал отголосок,
> Дважды свят, кто видел отраженье,
> Стократно свят, у кого лежит в кармане то, что
> Глазами не увидеть, мозгами не понять.


Не трогай Летова, кощунец. Лучше перечисли свои ценности.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (29.01.2013), Фил (29.01.2013)

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Не трогай Летова, кощунец. Лучше перечисли свои ценности.


Ценности у меня исключительно либеральные. Вот, например, из Суфийского репертуара:

"Глупец не узнал, что есть умное средство -
Быть глупым до дней своей жизни конца.
А умный, ту мысль получивши в наследство,
В соседстве с глупцом лишь блистал иногда."

А. Хвостенко

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ценности у меня исключительно либеральные. Вот, например, из Суфийского репертуара:


Действительно, либеральные какие-то. Я Вас спросил логично, а Вы мне четыре кирпича по голове.

А репертуар - у клоунов.

----------

Фил (29.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Мне больше понравилась версия Пятигорского в одной из его лекций, где он рассказывал, что отшельниками становились отнюдь не из отвергнутых, и от того, что все надоело в предсказуемой и устроеной жизни)


Ссылочку не помните? Интересно узнать его мнение.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ссылочку не помните? Интересно узнать его мнение.


Я слушал записи лекций http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3648402 К сожалению, не помню конкретно название лекции именно с этими тезисами.

----------

Averin (29.01.2013), Аурум (29.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

57 часов послушать, пожалуй, не смогу. Пятигорский это хорошо, но западная буддология продвинулась дальше чем русская, например книга Religious Motivation And Origins Of Buddhism (Torkel Brekke) скорее ближе к версии Андрея, по которой много людей шли в монашество из-за безысходности. Странно говорить про предсказуемую и устроенную жизнь в древней Индии с засухами, холодом, эпидемиями болезней, войнами, преступностью, классовым неравенством и прочим.

----------


## Averin

Вообще, похоже, что Андрей хорошо знает как древние тексты, так и новые исследования. Вполне серьезно для художественного рассказа.

----------


## Ho Shim

> 57 часов послушать, пожалуй, не смогу. Пятигорский это хорошо, но западная буддология продвинулась дальше чем русская, например книга Religious Motivation And Origins Of Buddhism (Torkel Brekke) скорее ближе к версии Андрея, по которой много людей шли в монашество из-за безысходности. Странно говорить про предсказуемую и устроенную жизнь в древней Индии с засухами, холодом, эпидемиями болезней, войнами, преступностью, классовым неравенством и прочим.


Там не про монашество, а про отшельников вообще в тот период, когда был Будда, еще до установления сангхи. Это было очень распространенное явление в те времена. У Пятигорского был отдельный семинар в каком-то из курсов лекций. Там тоже все исторично. Что многие отшельники были из высших слоев общетсва (брахманов? не помню точно), в отношении которых классовые неравенства и пр. как бы не особо действовало.

----------


## Zom

> Вообще, похоже, что Андрей хорошо знает как древние тексты


Очень плохо знает.
А так, по факту, у автора Будда не Будда, а некий неофит из секты оле Нидала. Зачем такой бред писать даже не знаю.

----------


## Averin

> Очень плохо знает.


Приведите примеры, пожалуйста.

----------


## Zom

Делать подробный анализ бреда на 20 страниц я не собираюсь. Но так, для примера, неправильно истолкованы духовные достижения одного из наставников бодхисатты. Совершенно ошибочно истолковано просветление Будды. Ну и много другого, в том же духе. Короче говоря, "учиться, учиться и учиться" (c).

----------


## Averin

В том то и дело, что *истолковано*. Не так как принято. Тогда дело не в плохом знании текстов, а в попытке с другой стороны на них посмотреть. Значит не "учиться, учиться и учиться", а верить, верить и верить. Может быть в научной точки зрения недостаточно причин для таких свободных версий (как часто и для традиционного толкования), но опять же дело не в плохом знании.
Это тоже самое, если бы монах-абхидхаммист сказал бы что Вы очень плохо знаете Дхамму потому что Ваше толкование сутт противоречит Абхидхамме, а это так.

Насчет учителей Будды, Рамапутта сам не имел достижений которым учил и это сказано в самой сутте, хотя мало кто замечает этот момент.

----------


## Zom

Угу, истолковано по типу "как хочу так ворочу". И пофиг что в суттах сам же Будда всё совершенно иначе объясняет )) Можно с таким же успехом почитать толкования, скажем, Кураева ,)

ЗЫ: Рамапутта имел все достижения, которым учил. Читаем МН 36 - http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

ЗЗЫ: А также наматываем на ус тот факт, что Будда посчитал, что быстрее всего Дхамму поймут именно Рамапутта и Калама - то есть два его учителя, и поэтому они были первыми, кого он хотел учить после просветления, как самых способных и больше всего достигших. Увы, не дожили.

----------


## Averin

> ЗЫ: Рамапутта имел все достижения, которым учил. Читаем МН 36 - http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Так ведь у Вас неправильный перевод!

_Я подумал: «Не только за счёт одной веры Уддака утверждает: «Я вошёл и пребывал в этой Дхамме, засвидетельствовав её самостоятельно посредством прямого знания». Вне сомнений, он [на самом деле] пребывает, зная и видя эту Дхамму». Посему я отправился к нему и сказал: «До какого предела ты заявляешь, что вошёл и пребывал в этой Дхамме?» И на это он ответил, что таковым пределом является основа ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия.

"I thought: 'It wasn't through mere conviction alone that Rama declared, "I have entered & dwell in this Dhamma, having realized it for myself through direct knowledge." Certainly he dwelled knowing & seeing this Dhamma.' So I went to Uddaka and said, 'To what extent did Rama declare that he had entered & dwelled in this Dhamma?' When this was said, Uddaka declared the dimension of neither perception nor non-perception._

Вы сами похоже меняете слова как хотите.. И дальше в сутте продолжается аналогичная путаница.

Рамапутта переводится с пали как сын Рамы. Удака Рамапутта и Рама - разные люди.

----------

Alexeiy (30.01.2013), Аминадав (29.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Вы сами похоже меняете слова как хотите.. И дальше в сутте продолжается аналогичная путаница.
> Рамапутта переводится с пали как сын Рамы. Удака Рамапутта и Рама - разные люди.


Я переводил Раму как синоним Удакки. Сейчас посмотрел у Бодхи - у него на этот счёт сноска стоит, что аналогично мне переводили Хорнер и Ньянамоли (хотя он сам с этим не согласен). И он же отмечает, что нельзя достоверно сказать, Рама - это синоним Удакки (одно и то же лицо), или же что Удакка - один, а Рама - другой, хотя, возможно, это и так. Но, не суть важно - потому что если учитывать тот факт, что Будда собирался учить вначале именно Удакку и Каламу (который уж явно достиг много чего в практике) очевидно, что и Удакка очень даже достигал того уровня, о котором говорил (даже если считать, что в сутте речь идёт о Раме как о другом человеке). 

Посмотрим что говорит сам Будда об Удакке Рамапутте в Винае:

   3. Then the Blessed One thought: 'To whom shall I preach the doctrine first? Who will understand this doctrine easily?' And the Blessed One thought: 'There is Uddaka Râmaputta; he is clever, wise, and learned; long since have the eye or his mind been darkened by scarcely any dust. What if I were to preach the doctrine first to Uddaka Râmaputta? He will easily understand this doctrine.'

http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/sbe13/sbe1312.htm

ЗЫ: Но за заметку спасибо - чтоб не было придирок, я переделаю на Рамапутту на Раму .)

ЗЗЫ: Где-то встречал, что Алара переродился в сфере ничто, а Удакка в ни-восприятии... что соответствует достижению тех уровней, которым они учили. Правда не припомню - в каноне ли встречал, в комментариях, или же у учителей. Как-нить проясню это ещё подробнее потом.

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Совершенно ошибочно истолковано просветление Будды.



Глубокоуважаемый Zom, бросай ты уже эту лодку! Что ты ее все таскаешь на горбу, уже которую жизнь  :Wink: )

----------


## Zom

Спасибо, но я ещё до другого берега не доплыл. Было бы опрометчиво её бросать сейчас.

----------

Сергей Ч (29.01.2013)

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Спасибо, но я ещё до другого берега не доплыл. Было бы опрометчиво её бросать сейчас.


В том то и дело, что только отказавшись от Просветления, можно его обрести. Конечно, при условии, что сохраняем все остальные практики.

Вот, казалось бы, огромная разница между Тхеравадой и Махаяной, а обе в одну крайность бросаются. Хотя бы, Махаянисты дают клятву Бодхисаттвы, отказываясь от Просветления в пользу других. А с многими Тхеравадинами в этом плане труднее работать.

Не то чтобы я предпочитаю Т или М, у обоих тараканов в голове хватает )) Хотя, и умницы в любой школе встречаются.

----------

Won Soeng (30.01.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

...Запрещено обсуждать орфографические ошибки...

А зря...

----------


## Андрей Волков

Кузьмич, если тебя прет находить ошибки, мы можем направить твой атом в мирное русло. Пиши в личку я с радостью прийму и исправлю. Или хочешь я тебе эккаунт на своем блоге заведу, будешь сам править? Не шучу.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Кузьмич, если тебя прет находить ошибки, мы можем направить твой атом в мирное русло. Пиши в личку я с радостью прийму и исправлю. Или хочешь я тебе эккаунт на своем блоге заведу, будешь сам править? Не шучу.


Меня прет находить не ошибки, а тех, кто ошибается. Агрессивно ошибающиеся персонажи зачастую еще и не адекватны. А атома мне и на работе хватает  :Smilie: .

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Меня прет находить не ошибки, а тех, кто ошибается. Агрессивно ошибающиеся персонажи зачастую еще и не адекватны. А атома мне и на работе хватает .


Правильно, надо как в той немецкой сказке: находить тех, кто ошибается, и становиться их королем! )))
Самый надежный способ возвеличиться.

Ходит дурачок по лесу,
Ищет дурачок глупее себя...

Вообще-то, это часто бывает. Если у человека есть нехватка какого-то качества (например, слабый английский), он будет всячески нивелировать важность этого качества, и всячески преувеличивать важность качества, которого у него с избытком хватает (например, знание русской орфографии). Это, своего рода, инстинкт сохранения Эго (которого, заметим, на самом деле, нет).

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Не планируете продолжение? Можно и без особых философских изысков.


Вот даже и не знаю. Написал еще одну главу и засомневался, стоит ли продолжать? Не хочу, чтобы это вырождалось в развлекательный комикс для буддийствующих потребителей. Может, вернуться от художественного стиля к публицистическому?

----------

Averin (30.01.2013), Won Soeng (30.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Сейчас посмотрел у Бодхи - у него на этот счёт сноска стоит, что аналогично мне переводили Хорнер и Ньянамоли (хотя он сам с этим не согласен). И он же отмечает, что нельзя достоверно сказать, Рама - это синоним Удакки (одно и то же лицо), или же что Удакка - один, а Рама - другой, хотя, возможно, это и так.


У Хорнера явно неверный перевод, он просто скопировал абзацы про Алара Каламу незаметив различий.
Есть и другие причины считать Раму и Рамапутту разными людьми, глаголы для Рамы стоят в прошлом времени, а для Алара Каламы в настоящем, это значит, что Рама был уже мертв на тот момент. Калама признал что Будда равен ему и предложил вести общину вдвоем, а Рамапутта сказал, что Будда равен Раме и попросил его возглавить общину одному.
Посмотрите вторую главу THE ORIGIN OF BUDDHIST MEDITATION, Alexander Wynne, там есть детальный анализ учителей Будды, и про тексты из Винаи есть.

----------


## Zom

Да, Достопочтенный Бодхи этот момент отметил и да, скорее всего он прав, т.к. пассажи различаются в лице. Но в любом случае речь шла о достижениях Уддаки - а они явно были. Может и не 8-ая джхана - но для ниббаны достаточно, как известно, и первой ,) В Винае же Будда равно характеризует что Уддаку, что Алару.

----------


## Averin

> Написал еще одну главу и засомневался, стоит ли продолжать?


Спасибо, мне очень по душе. Я за продолжение рассказа в любом виде.

Жизнь Будды даже если читать ее по суттам впечатляет, конфликты в общине, смерть близких учеников, болезни, старость, смерть, перемены после нее, все это так соотносится с учением.

----------


## Андрей Волков

> для ниббаны достаточно, как известно, и первой


Хм... интересно. Меня этот вопрос очень живо интересует. Не в связи со спором кто круче, а просто в образовательных целях, можно пожалуйста ссылочку? Лично с моего опыта, первой недостаточно, уж слишком она обусловлена. Нужна как минимум вторая.

----------


## Won Soeng

Пишите дальше

----------


## Александар

Андрей Волков, инфантильность прёт из Вас фонтаном. Этим Вы напоминаете знакомого нам Каверина. Прочитал две или три главы, дальше не смог. Из Вас брызжет жажда самоутверждения любым способом(мама тут тоже причём). Удивляюсь защищающим(одобряющим) Вас, они с Вами на одной ноге. Что ещё сказать? Заведите семью, детей, и лет так, через надцать, будет Вам благо.

----------

Zom (30.01.2013), Аурум (30.01.2013), Кузьмич (30.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

Каждый видит что-то свое.

----------


## Zom

> Хм... интересно. Меня этот вопрос очень живо интересует. Не в связи со спором кто круче, а просто в образовательных целях, можно пожалуйста ссылочку? Лично с моего опыта, первой недостаточно, уж слишком она обусловлена. Нужна как минимум вторая.


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

А насчёт личного опыта - скорее всего вы себя сильно переоцениваете ,)

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Андрей Волков, инфантильность прёт из Вас фонтаном. Этим Вы напоминаете знакомого нам Каверина. Прочитал две или три главы, дальше не смог. Из Вас брызжет жажда самоутверждения любым способом(мама тут тоже причём). Удивляюсь защищающим(одобряющим) Вас, они с Вами на одной ноге. Что ещё сказать? Заведите семью, детей, и лет так, через надцать, будет Вам благо.


Александар, дурачок  :Wink: ), моему сыну четырнадцать лет, а женат я уже семнадцать, к тому же "я" (вернее то, что кажется "мной" моим коллегам) -- успешный и высокооплачиваемый профессионал в области не связаной с буддизмом -- это насчет жажды самоутверждения.

Помните: наше восприятие очень часто -- проекция наших заблуждений. Пожалуйста, посмотрите вглубь себя, поищите корень давший начало этому вашему суждению.

Хотя, должен согласиться, инфантильность может присутствовать в любом возрасте. Попробуйте, все-таки, дочитать до конца и ваше мнение может измениться.

----------


## Андрей Волков

Zom, 

Спасибо за ссылку. В этой сутре слова, идущие за описанием первой дьяны, сказаны к тому, что практикующий, используя логику и рассуждения, *приучает* себя к нирване. Он еще не укрепился в ней, а только *убеждает* свой ум, переучивает, укрощает, дрессирует его.

По идее, на словах "Таков путь, дорога к отбрасыванию пяти нижних оков." оригинальная сутра заканчивалась.

Вообще-то в этой и многих других сутрах (хорошо, суттах) три остальные дьяны (и три сферы) добавлены "автоматом" -- скорее всего потому, что группы читальщиков, которым было поручено сохранять эти сутры, воспроизводили их механически, как роботы. Если уж начали про одну дьяну, добавляли все остальные, и так далее.

А три сферы -- это вообще недоразумение. Они не приводят к Покою и не должны рассматриваться как часть последовательности. Но вы в праве со мной не соглашаться, я не расстроюсь.

----------


## Zom

Нет, в ней не говорится ни о логике, ни о рассуждениях - а о прямом видении.
В Ангуттаре есть сутта, которая использует ту же самую формулировку при объяснении прямого восприятия дхаммы ниббаны - которое описывается в том числе и здесь например - http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm




> А три сферы -- это вообще недоразумение. Они не приводят к Покою и не должны рассматриваться как часть последовательности. Но вы в праве со мной не соглашаться, я не расстроюсь.


Просто нужно лучше знать канон - и тогда и недоразумений не будет ,)
Полезно для ознакомления:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
а также
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Андрей Волков

От имени всех читающих, спасибо за ссылки!

Кстати, вы знаете, что полная Аннгуттара Никайя недавно вышла в переводе Bhikkhu Bodhi? Мне его стиль меньше нравится чем стиль Thanissaro (а стиль Nanamoli -- еще красивее), но перевод терминов у Bhikkhu Bodhi пожалуй немного точнее.

----------

Zom (30.01.2013)

----------


## Александар

Андрей Волков: "Александар, дурачок, ... "
   Это и есть инфантильность и попытка самоутверждения(вероятно привнесённая из Вашей бизнесдеятельности). А оправдываться передо мной какой Вы профессионал и там и здесь, не нужно. Прощайте если нарушил Вашу идиллию.

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Андрей Волков: "Александар, дурачок, ... "
>    Это и есть инфантильность и попытка самоутверждения(вероятно привнесённая из Вашей бизнесдеятельности). А оправдываться передо мной какой Вы профессионал и там и здесь, не нужно. Прощайте если нарушил Вашу идиллию.


Тот кто, ничего не зная о человеке, начинает придумывать о нем факты (что он молодой, или безсемейный, или просветленный) -- тот и есть дурачок.

Я знаю в какую игру играю, и ожидаю, что кто-то меня время от времени будет на чем-нибудь эдаком подлавливать. Это нормально, не боги горшки обжигают. Главное не одиночные проколы, а общая статистика.

Скажите, почему вам нравится разговаривать про недостатки? Вы, кстати, прочитали в этом треде притчу про гусей, или вам правда импонирует обращать свое внимание на мое, извините, дерьмо? Почему бы не поговорить про что-нибудь хорошее? Например, предлагаю такую тему: любовь, как состояние отсутствия границ между людьми. Что вы про это думаете, Александар?

----------


## Аурум

> Скажите, почему вам нравится разговаривать про недостатки? Вы, кстати, прочитали в этом треде притчу про гусей, или вам правда импонирует обращать свое внимание на мое, извините, дерьмо? Почему бы не поговорить про что-нибудь хорошее?


Так ты для начала напиши что-то хорошее, потом читатели будут и разговаривать про твои писательские достоинства. Пока достоинств не видно вообще. Видна только жажда славы.
Назвался писателем, так принимай теперь критику от читателей достойно.

----------


## Андрей Волков

> принимай теперь критику от читателей достойно.


Спасибо тебе, дружище Аурум, я постараюсь принять всю критику спокойно, не испытывая раздражения и обиды!

----------


## Won Soeng

Андрей, если только Вас не заводят нападки - больше внимания произведению, меньше - противникам.

----------


## Андрей Волков

Вы правы. Закрою ка я эту тему, от греха подальше, а как будет чем поделиться -- открою новую. Всем спасибо за критику, поддержку, и вдохновление.

----------

